# Topics > Related topics > AI computer systems and supercomputers >  Arm AI Platform, Arm Limited, Cambridge, United Kingdom

## Airicist

formerly Project Trillium

Developer - Arm Limited

arm.com/products/silicon-ip-cpu/ai-platform

developer.arm.com/ip-products/processors/machine-learning

----------


## Airicist

"Arm’s Project Trillium Offers the Industry's Most Scalable, Versatile ML Compute Platform"

February 13, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "Under the hood of Project Trillium"

February 23, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "NVIDIA And Arm Partnership To Bring Deep Learning Technology To IoT Devices"    

by Marco Chiappetta
March 27, 2018

----------

